
Problem solving is cultural – EdTech doesn't get it yet - fjmubeen
https://medium.com/@fjmubeen/edtech-s-culture-problem-c6e37e6cbba2#.19skl83b2
======
vr3690
>There’s a lot we can glean from data — a student’s learning progress, their
habits and their strengths across a curriculum. But there’s so much more
that’s hidden from view.

What's hidden from the view? Can you give examples?

